# What is your favorite dairy breed?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Just for fun I want to see what the majority is


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Nigerians for me


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I love my Nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love my three lol! But, LMs and Nigies are my faves!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, we've only had goats for a bit over a year, and have only had experience with Nubians for dairy, but I am in love with them. The milk is soooo good, and I just love the long floppy ears and roman noses!


----------



## BlackWing_Farm (Sep 20, 2014)

LaManchas are my most favorite! Followed by Alpines, and while I've never owned a Saanen, they're one of my favorites too.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Nigies forever!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas all the way! Who can resist their earless sweetness?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

_Alpines_! Alpines! _ Alpines!_


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Saanens! Then Alpines. ND's are fun, but not much use as a dairy breed around here 

Speaking of Saanens, does anybody have suggestions of good breeders in CA?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Boooo! :lol: Just joking :wink: Saanens are probably in my top three.... :question:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Boooo! :lol: Just joking :wink: Saanens are probably in my top three.... :question:


I picked Saanens over Alpines because they are the better quality here.  I wish I lived closer to Redwood Hills or somebody...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, I can totally relate!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> lamanchas all the way! Who can resist their earless sweetness?


I can! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Majority is still Alpines


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

LaManchas!!!!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I voted Nubian... I love all the variety of colors they can be, the floppy ears, roman noses, and the butterfat in their milk  But Alpines and Lamanchas are also part of the top three for me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Obers, Alpines and Saanens! Especially baby Saanens!


----------

